# First Nato Strap



## pandyboy (Dec 26, 2016)

I picked up a new strap for my Fossil.

Think it looks pretty good.


----------



## Raffleticket (Dec 20, 2016)

Is that the Zuludiver strap? If so I have the exact same one  I find it to be both comfortable and very well made for the price! :clap:


----------



## pandyboy (Dec 26, 2016)

Raffleticket said:


> Is that the Zuludiver strap? If so I have the exact same one  I find it to be both comfortable and very well made for the price! :clap:


Not sure it came from amazon. But the seller is watch gecko.


----------



## Raffleticket (Dec 20, 2016)

I think we might have the same strap then :clap:

I do love mine:


----------

